# Low carb lunch ideas



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am looking for low carb lunch ideas to bring to work.
I tend to bring my leftovers from dinner, but would like some new ideas.
Please and thank you!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

individual "muffin" meatloafs, veggie tray, meat & cheese wrap with a dill pickle in the middle, tuna mixed in avacado, devilled eggs, green beans sauteed in bacon and topped with parmesan cheese


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Scotch eggs is one of my favorites.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Scotch eggs is one of my favorites.


I never heard of it.
What is it?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

roadless said:


> I never heard of it.
> What is it?


Hardboiled egg wrapped in sausage and baked.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Painterswife, I just Googled it...looks tasty!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

roadless said:


> Thanks Painterswife, I just Googled it...looks tasty!


Careful, they are really great good and a bit addictive. The nice thing is you can use different sausage mixes to keep it interesting.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

A Fritata is kind of egg pie/omelet and is very versatile - all sorts of cheese, veggies and meats can be added to suit your taste. Lots of recipes on line. Equally good eaten cold or hot so it can be prepared ahead of time.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Most foods I like are a bit addictive Painterswife!

Emdeengee, I make those often, it's a tasty way to use bits of leftovers.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

A bowl of tuna with a chopped apple and diced red onion. Add just a tablespoon of mayo to bind together. Tasty and filling!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

crab and butter,mmmmm


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Depends on what you like. I've done an ounce or two each of various cheeses, along with radishes or other raw vegetables. Maybe some cured sausages, such as salami or pepperoni slices? Wrap the sausage slices in some form of lettuce as a sandwich/wrap. Almost anything (such as the tuna or crab mentioned above) can be wrapped in leafy greens to make them more convenient for lunch.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

All the low carb veggies you can pack and softened cream cheese or goat cheese spreads to dip them in. 

Low carb custard with strawberries. I don't use any sugar substitutes so this would not be a daily menu item. But 2.5 tablespoons would not kill you. And you can use a very light tasting honey instead. Less needed for both.


Low Carb Custard Tart Filling
2 Eggs
1 Egg Yolk
2 1/2 tablespoons of Natvia 
1 Vanilla Bean OR 1 teaspoon of Vanilla Extract
1 1/2 cup of Light Whipping Cream

Scrap the seeds from the vanilla bean and discard the pod.
In a bowl whisk together the eggs, egg yolk, vanilla seeds, and Natvia sugar or honey.
Add the whipping cream and mix well, before pouring through a fine sieve to removed any larger vanilla bean pieces.
Pour mixture into base and gently place in the oven.
Bake for 25 minutes at 325 F, or until the custard is just set and there is a slight jiggle when moved.
Sprinkle with a pinch of nutmeg and place in the fridge for at least 30 minutes to set.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Love custard, thanks for the recipe emdeengee!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Forgot to mention this came from the Keto diet and they use it as a tart filling with a nut and seed crust.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

roadless said:


> Love custard, thanks for the recipe emdeengee!


Do you? I once tried a French dessert recipe that greatly reduced the sugar content and added cherries, and it was VERY good. So now when I want a custard fix I reduce the sugar and add more vanilla and a good dusting of nutmeg. Sometimes I add artificial sweetening and sometimes I do not.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Was it Creme Brulee?


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

to have a brulee you have top have sugar on top to caramelize. no caramelized sugar, it isn't a brulee.


----------



## bettyclarkson (7 mo ago)

There are many reasons why people might want to reduce their sugar cravings. For some, reducing sugar cravings is a key part of weight loss; for others, it may be about improving their overall health. Here are five tips to help reduce sugar cravings:

Drink plenty of water. Thirst can often be mistaken for hunger, so drinking plenty of water can help to ward off sugar cravings.
Eat regular meals and snacks. When you go too long without food, your blood sugar levels can drop and this can lead to sugar cravings. Eating regular meals and snacks will help keep your blood sugar levels stable and reduce the chances of experiencing sugar cravings.
Avoid sugary drinks and snacks. You should also try to limit the amount of sugar in your diet. Eat more fruit, vegetables, and lean meats, which will help to fill you up without adding unnecessary calories.
Avoid unnecessary snacking. Eating too much junk food can lead to weight gain and an increased risk of developing diabetes. Try to avoid eating these types of foods as often as possible.
Take supplements that contain chromium picolinate, which is a natural way to regulate blood sugar levels.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

roadless said:


> I am looking for low carb lunch ideas to bring to work.
> I tend to bring my leftovers from dinner, but would like some new ideas.
> Please and thank you!











22+ Vegan Keto Recipes (Low-Carb Meals) – Nutriciously


Easy and tasty vegan keto recipes that are perfect for lunch or dinner! Try these healthy meals from pasta to pizza, soup or burger for the whole family.




nutriciously.com


----------

